# Fedor Overrated???



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

I recently got into a debate with someone that was calling Fedor orverrated saying his record is padded with nobodies/cans. Does anyone believe this garbage?.... I sure don't. So lets hear your thoughts.....


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

if fedor's record is padded with cans, then so is Silvia's and Chucks, as well was AA's and Franklin's... 

except that asside from Fedor, all the guy's i mentioned, have been infact padded!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

If Fedor's overated then so is Michael Jordan, Muhamad Ali, Wayne Gretzky, Pele, and Babe Ruth. Fedor is the best MMA fighter of all-time as these guys are considered to be the best for their sports. Simple as that.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Just because Fedor makes everyone look easy doesnt mean they are.


----------



## MarcoFan (Oct 19, 2006)

I do think that some of Fedors fights should never had happend. Zulu, Tk, are two that come to mind. Fedor is still pound 4 pound king.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

MarcoFan said:


> I do think that some of Fedors fights should never had happend. Zulu, Tk, are two that come to mind. Fedor is still pound 4 pound king.


Yeah p4p he is without a doubt the best.... Not sure who is the supposed greatest HW if not Fedor. CroCop is my second choice.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*i dont know how he can argue*

look how he dominates his opponents ive seen he get his head rocked a couple times but that ths closest the ive seen him be beat..."a good hit ti the head" he is so skilled and strong....with out a doubt myt fav fighter


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know how calling the best in the world "The best in the world" is overrating him.

Padded record? So Nogueira & Cro Cop don't count or anything? Those guys are arguably the 2nd best & 3rd best(No order, though I'd put Cro Cop ahead of Nog at this point) fighters in the world. Nog was the man before Fedor came in and demolished him.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

whoever says fedor is overrated simply doesnt know mma


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Agreed*



jdun11 said:


> whoever says fedor is overrated simply doesnt know mma



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I don't think he is overrated. Like most fighters, they start by fighting cans then work their way up the ladder. You can't have a can free career. With that said Fedor is great but not unstoppable.*


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> I don't think he is overrated. Like most fighters, they start by fighting cans then work their way up the ladder. You can't have a can free career. With that said Fedor is great but not unstoppable.


Well put. Right on the mark.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I don't think he is overrated. Like most fighters, they start by fighting cans then work their way up the ladder. You can't have a can free career. With that said Fedor is great but not unstoppable.*


Yeah I guess that is the most accurate statement. It's funny though cause he actually is the only MMA fighter that is undefeated... well if you dont count the 1 fight he lost simply because he was cut too bad.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe Fedor wouldnt fight so many "cans" if there was better competition for him. I mean he's faught and beat every worthy opponent out there. Its not his fault theres no one else for him to fight. All I can think of thats left is Barnett and if you think Barnett's better than Fedor say so, so I can call you an idiot.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*im with you*



asskicker said:


> Maybe Fedor wouldnt fight so many "cans" if there was better competition for him. I mean he's faught and beat every worthy opponent out there. Its not his fault theres no one else for him to fight. All I can think of thats left is Barnett and if you think Barnett's better than Fedor say so, so I can call you an idiot.



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Yeah I guess that is the most accurate statement. It's funny though cause he actually is the only MMA fighter that is undefeated... well if you dont count the 1 fight he lost simply because he was cut too bad.


Well, he's the only BELT holder that is undefeated.

Diego Sanchez and Rashad Evans *could* break that record if they keep up their dominating paths.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Maybe Fedor wouldnt fight so many "cans" if there was better competition for him. I mean he's faught and beat every worthy opponent out there. Its not his fault theres no one else for him to fight. All I can think of thats left is Barnett and if you think Barnett's better than Fedor say so, so I can call you an idiot.


I don't think he's better but I think he stands a damn great chance of beating him. Either CropCop or Barnett are the only 2 who can beat Fedor and it wouldn't surprise me one bit to see Fedor lose to one of these guys. Personally, I like Fedor...he's great...but all the people who say he's unbeatable and shit is a little immature IMO. It sounds like a bunch of little kids idolizing him. He's not a cyborg, he's not unbeatable, he's a very good fighter but people act like he's literally god and it's kind of annoying. I don't think his record is padded and I don't think he's overrated but he_ has _faught some stupid ass opponents, not many, but a few. He's only overrated for the people who literally talk about him like he is God. He hasn't faught Barnett yet so we'll see after that happens. Fedor's got sick skills, but people go a little overboard about him most of the time. He will lose eventually unless he retires really really soon which I doubt he will. Not singling anyone out so don't take this post the wrong way...I just think it's gay how people go overboard on the nuthugging.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I don't think he's better but I think he stands a damn great chance of beating him. Either CropCop or Barnett are the only 2 who can beat Fedor and it wouldn't surprise me one bit to see Fedor lose to one of these guys. Personally, I like Fedor...he's great...but all the people who say he's unbeatable and shit is a little immature IMO. It sounds like a bunch of little kids idolizing him. He's not a cyborg, he's not unbeatable, he's a very good fighter but people act like he's literally god and it's kind of annoying. I don't think his record is padded and I don't think he's overrated but he_ has _faught some stupid ass opponents, not many, but a few. He's only overrated for the people who literally talk about him like he is God. He hasn't faught Barnett yet so we'll see after that happens. Fedor's got sick skills, but people go a little overboard about him most of the time. He will lose eventually unless he retires really really soon which I doubt he will. Not singling anyone out so don't take this post the wrong way...I just think it's gay how people go overboard on the nuthugging.


Yes I guess I agree with you. He is overrated in the sense people call him god. I do however still think hes the best MMA fighter of all-time. He has as an impressive list of opponents as anyone and hasn't legitamtly lost. I agree he has fought stupid opponents. But thats not his fault. All he can do is dominate them and he does. He's not unbeatable but I dont see anyone beating him right now.


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor is not overrated. 

After seeing Hunt beat CroCrop a while back, I've thought that maybe Hunt and Fedor would be a good fight. Fedor would be the favorite ofcourse, but I wouldn't mind seeing them throw down.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Maybe after he beats up some more pro wrestlers or a few old washed up UFC rejects like Mark "The Hammer" OLDman he can really cement his place
as an unbeatable God. :laugh: 


Pogo


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

yeah come on, its fedor, you must not know him well


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

This thread should have been deleted on general principal


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor is overrated.

Rickson Gracie is not overrated.

MMA is weird.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Fedor is overrated.
> 
> Rickson Gracie is not overrated.
> 
> MMA is weird.


lol damn straight!


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> Fedor is overrated.
> 
> Rickson Gracie is not overrated.
> 
> MMA is weird.



How is Fedor Overrated?

Who would you like to see him beat for him not to be? Surely not any UFC Hw's?
lol


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Um, did you actually read my first post?

Also, do you not get what I was trying to say?


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> Um, did you actually read my first post?
> 
> Also, do you not get what I was trying to say?




don't i feel stupid. 

its a slow day alright, i ran out of coffee


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

fedor is not overrated. he has beat everyone pride has thrown his way, including Cro Cop, Nog, Semmy, Herring...

just cause ogawa did something else(i remember reading a post somewhere about him being a pro wrestler, dunno if it's in this thread or not), doesn't mean he is not a good mma fighter. a silver medalist in judo in the olympics is impressive. and the fact that fedor destroyed him is also impressive.

Fedor is the worst matchup possible for hunt, hunt's ground game is horrible compared to fedor's(or anyone decent in the ground). the only reason he won against Cro Cop and Wandy are cause they decided it was a great idea to stand with a guy with an iron chin and extremely heavy hands. all fedor has to do is take him down and pound him or submit him, easy matchup.

i am not saying that fedor is unbeatable or anything, any fighter can be beaten in any given day, but anyone saying fedor is not good obviously doesn't appreciate mma, they just like one organization.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ogawa was(Still is?) a pro wrestler. He wrestled for HUSTLE. 

Ogawa was pretty bad. Silver medalist or not, he was absolutely clueless in there. His fight with Leko really sucked, his fight with Giant Silva was a laughable freakshow, and he got demolished by Fedor in 30 seconds. I never saw his Yoshida fight, and don't really care to.


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

Giant silva can make any match look horrible(comeon seriously, any match with him looks so weird when you are looking at his pathetic looping hammerfist punches or something).

i didn't mean to say that ogawa is a top lvl hw, but he isn't a can either IMHO.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Nah hes not over rated, hes a really good fighter and deserves praise. Wanderlei is over rated, not Fedor.


----------



## shenku68 (Oct 5, 2006)

Fedor is extremely talented but overrated is not the word to describe him. Can he be beaten? That is up for debate. Is there anyone right now that can do it? Possibly. I would have to go with Cro Cop with having the best chance because of his striking ability. Fedor has shown so far that he has great recovery so that make hm very dangerous. I see that a few people think Barnett may have a chance. I like Barnett but I don't see him doing that well against Fedor. I heard an annoucer say one one time that if there is a god of MMA then it is Fedor and Jesus Christ would be Cro Cop. I am a hardcore fan of MMA but I don't put anyone in a godlike status. Anyone can be beat. Rich Franklin was to supposed to destroy Anderson Silva but we all saw how that turned out. I was one of the few people to go for Silva on this forum but now a whole lot more are acting like they have been following him for years. Does Coleman have a chance to beat Fedor at Pride Real Deal?
Yes. In their first fight Coleman was actually doing pretty good until he got caught with armbar. Will Coleman win? Eventhough I am going for Coleman, but due to his age and Fedor's abilites, I think a miracle will have to happen. A Cinderella story. You guys are an intelligent bunch, that is why I like exchanging ideas. Opinions are not truths, just ideas.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Great post Shenku, I feel the same way just can't describe it as well as you do to my grammar and my MMA knowledge is mediocre.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Nah-Uh! No chance. Even if he is over rated, he's still a class above every other fighter in the world.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

shenku68 said:


> Fedor is extremely talented but overrated is not the word to describe him. Can he be beaten? That is up for debate. Is there anyone right now that can do it? Possibly. I would have to go with Cro Cop with having the best chance because of his striking ability. Fedor has shown so far that he has great recovery so that make hm very dangerous. I see that a few people think Barnett may have a chance. I like Barnett but I don't see him doing that well against Fedor. I heard an annoucer say one one time that if there is a god of MMA then it is Fedor and Jesus Christ would be Cro Cop. I am a hardcore fan of MMA but I don't put anyone in a godlike status. Anyone can be beat. Rich Franklin was to supposed to destroy Anderson Silva but we all saw how that turned out. I was one of the few people to go for Silva on this forum but now a whole lot more are acting like they have been following him for years. Does Coleman have a chance to beat Fedor at Pride Real Deal?
> Yes. In their first fight Coleman was actually doing pretty good until he got caught with armbar. Will Coleman win? Eventhough I am going for Coleman, but due to his age and Fedor's abilites, I think a miracle will have to happen. A Cinderella story. You guys are an intelligent bunch, that is why I like exchanging ideas. Opinions are not truths, just ideas.


The really odd thing about Fedor is that when he looks to be in trouble, he somehow recovers and wins in no time. It almost felt like he was toying with Coleman, even giving him his back. As illogical as that is, it just looked that way. Randleman drops him on his head/neck, and he subbed him about 50 seconds later. Just really weird, but in a way, inhuman.

Will Coleman win? Who knows, it's MMA, but I really don't see it happening.


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

i think fedor is one of the best mma fighter of all time.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

He IS the best of all time due to his ability to adapt to every situation.


----------



## thebroken (Jul 11, 2006)

people have always criticized the best.. Michale Jordan was said to be a "BALL HOGGER" back in the days! the fact that Fedor is being criticized means only one thing, he is the best!

*though my favorite is Cro Cop


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Man..noone is criticizing Fedor, it s just lack of knowledge in most cases - everyone else knows he's the bomb.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

herton17 said:


> He IS the best of all time due to his ability to adapt to every situation.


Yeah very true.... excellent way to describe him in the different fights he has.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Yea*



herton17 said:


> He IS the best of all time due to his ability to adapt to every situation.



YOUR RIGHT:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, he counters everything so no one can brings their strengths to bear against him.

Devastatingly quick. And has the most well rounded game in the business.

Under rated? I don't think so.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

How can someone be over rated if they have never been knocked out or submitted (to my knowledge) and have dominated all the best competition in their weight class? 
Overrated would be someone who was said to be the best fighter but had not proven it by way of wins over top level competition. The fact remains Fedor would beat all the top heavyweights 9 times out of 10 (conservative estimate).


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

"If you've never lost, you've never fought anyone who is any good"

-Matt Hughes

Perfectly stated.


Pogo


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

So, Nog, Cro Cop, Schilt, & Herring aren't any good?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> "If you've never lost, you've never fought anyone who is any good"
> 
> -Matt Hughes
> 
> ...


*So Noguiera and Cro Cop are no good.*


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

A few exceptions that prove the rule.


Pogo


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> "If you've never lost, you've never fought anyone who is any good"
> 
> -Matt Hughes
> 
> ...


so nobody in the pride hw division is any good? what hw would you considerer "good" that he can fight? this quote may work for lower level fighters who fight in kotc or events like it but not in pride when hes been there and fought the best they have to offer.. pretty much if that quote was true there would be no heavyweight that is "good" in the world so what does he have to do drop down to fight or have people go up to fight him??? makes no sense to me


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> "If you've never lost, you've never fought anyone who is any good"
> 
> -Matt Hughes
> 
> ...


haha well that statement may work for him but it doesnt apply to everyone. Fedor has fought good HW's and he'd clean out the UFC HW division as would CroCop.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *So Noguiera and Cro Cop are no good.*


obviously not compared to Fedor.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Actually it applies to anyone who is held in high regard/legendary status in any sport or competition.

Name me one legendary boxer who has never lost, a legendary base ball player who has never struck out, a legendary football player that has never fumbled, ect.

Losing, learning from it and coming back stronger, smarter and better is a part of any top sport or competition. So if you've never lost in your entire career than you are not competing against the best/cream of the crop or getting really pushed. 

The fact is that Fedor, while yes he has beaten some good fighters, has been built up by beating old washed up UFC rejects, pro wrestlers, rookies or the usual Pride Japanese cans. I know the Pride fans/UFC haters will never concede to this though.


Pogo


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rocky Marciano was undefeated wasn't he?


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Rocky Marciano was undefeated wasn't he?


"Oh there they go. There they go, every time I start talkin 'bout boxing, a white man got to pull Rocky Marciano out their ass. That's their one, that's their one. Rocky Marciano. Rocky Marciano. Let me tell you something once and for all. Rocky Marciano was good, but compared to Joe Louis, Rocky Marciano ain't shit."


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Actually it applies to anyone who is held in high regard/legendary status in any sport or competition.
> 
> Name me one legendary boxer who has never lost, a legendary base ball player who has never struck out, a legendary football player that has never fumbled, ect.
> 
> ...


Ok well he's beaten the HW's in Pride and Pride's HWs are superior to UFC's... so how is Fedor overrated or not the best HW in the world at the moment?? And please dont' say Tim Sylvia would take Fedor or anything like that, that would just be plain laughable!


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Marciano is boxings version of Fedor.

He remained undefeated by being properly handled and fighting old over the hill fighters. 


Pogo


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

"Ok well he's beaten the HW's in Pride and Pride's HWs are superior to UFC's"

Funny you say that when in fact most of Pride HW's that Fedor was fighting as he was rising to the top consisted of old washed up UFC rejects or pro wrestlers.


Pogo


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Marciano is boxings version of Fedor.
> 
> He remained undefeated by being properly handled and fighting old over the hill fighters.
> 
> ...


Wow your claims are just moronic, ignorant and show that you lack MMA knowledge. I think we'd all love to know who it is that you think is the best HW.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

WHO SAID THIS AND WHAT WERE THEY SMOKING?

Fedor's list may not be guys that are well known, but they are good, and the way that he beats them. That armbar against Mark Coleman, the kimura on Kevin Randleman and goundnpounding Semmy Schilt and any of his other opponents, incredible.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

IronMan said:


> WHO SAID THIS AND WHAT WERE THEY SMOKING?
> 
> Fedor's list may not be guys that are well known, but they are good, and the way that he beats them. That armbar against Mark Coleman, the kimura on Kevin Randleman and goundnpounding Semmy Schilt and any of his other opponents, incredible.


I know I've only had 2 ppl think Fedor is overrated... this Pogo clown guy and this one other. I'd love for them to pass whatever they are smoking this way. Fedor, CroCop, big Nog, Barnett, etc(see a trend here)... all these guys could take that title away from Tim Sylvia. How is Fedor not superior and overrated???


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> I know I've only had 2 ppl think Fedor is overrated... this Pogo clown guy and this one other. I'd love for them to pass whatever they are smoking this way. Fedor, CroCop, big Nog, Barnett, etc(see a trend here)... all these guys could take that title away from Tim Sylvia. How is Fedor not superior and overrated???


No one should be questioning who Fedor has beat, they should be questioning who Tom Sylvia has beat.

He has losses to both Frank Mir and Andrei Arlovski.


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

Crocop and Nog are cans? Try again. You should brush your teeth, smells like you are talking out your ass.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone who thinks Fedor is overrated needs to go buy some Pride events or watch some Fedor highlights. You dont just become the #1 ranked HW in the world for no reason. So I guess with Pogo's logic everyone below Fedor is cans or something.. so stupid. There is a reason why a lot of times the UFC's HW title bouts are not even the main event or the hype of a ppv. It's because they lack in the HW division. The top 4 HW's in Pride could be the UFC HW champ with no question. Fedor is over all them. He has never even lost except from a stoppage to do a bad cut. He is a very well rounded fighter who adapts to every opponent he takes on. He is without a doubt, hands down the best MMA HW fighter to date. How the hell would anyone come to a conclusion he is overrated??? The only person that has the chace of beating Fedor right now is CroCop who has already lost to Fedor. So the question is to the 2 ppl who call Fedor overrated..... who is the best MMA HW right now?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> "Oh there they go. There they go, every time I start talkin 'bout boxing, a white man got to pull Rocky Marciano out their ass. That's their one, that's their one. Rocky Marciano. Rocky Marciano. Let me tell you something once and for all. Rocky Marciano was good, but compared to Joe Louis, Rocky Marciano ain't shit."


What?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> "Oh there they go. There they go, every time I start talkin 'bout boxing, a white man got to pull Rocky Marciano out their ass. That's their one, that's their one. Rocky Marciano. Rocky Marciano. Let me tell you something once and for all. Rocky Marciano was good, but compared to Joe Louis, Rocky Marciano ain't shit."


*Who said this? It's obviously a quote but from who?*


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Who said this? It's obviously a quote but from who?*


Eddie Murphy from the movie “Coming to America” you know the barber shop scene.

Memorable Quotes from Coming to America (1988)


----------



## dannov (Oct 17, 2006)

As much as I'd like to plant a clever verbal jab on Pogo's nose, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt as having a Devil's Advocate in a discussion is always good. It avoid groupthink, and gets people thinking in different ways.

My opinion -- calling a guy like Mark Coleman washed up demonstrates a significant lack of knowledge. This man is a former Olympic wrestler, has incredible heart, and shows no signs of ring rust. The fact of the matter is that Coleman seems to be set on ground-and-pound, and I'm not sure how much he attempts to learn new technique. He obviously trains his balls off, but from watching his style in matches, it seems he is soley interested in punching to setup a takedown followed by pounding the guy into submission. I have faith that Coleman would still make a very significant impact in UFC's HW division.

If you hadn't already, I suggest you view the latest Coleman vs. Fedor fight (found in the MMA videos section on this site thanks to a member). Look at the punches that are rained on Coleman, and watch how much heart that man has. He's relentless in his pursuit of taking Fedor down, and even manages to pull it off eventually. Fedor was just more than prepared on how to deal with a ground-and-pounder, especially since he's already felt out Coleman in his prior match.

Fedor interests me because he's a really friendly looking guy, like a big Russian Bear with harmless blue eyes. He keeps that calm expression on his face throughout the fight (similar to Royce Gracie), and just systematically decimates each one of his opponents. I eagerly await Cro Crop and Barnett's match-ups with Fedor.


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry, but Coleman is washed up. Props to him, he was the pioneer in ground and pound. But at 41, his body and his skillset can not hang with todays top fighters.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Wow your claims are just moronic, ignorant and show that you lack MMA knowledge. I think we'd all love to know who it is that you think is the best HW.



This is coming from some kid who is still in high school? I've been watching MMA since before you had hair on your balls. 

Also, I was refering to Marciano as being handled, not Fedor. 


Pogo


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Squeetard said:


> Crocop and Nog are cans? Try again. You should brush your teeth, smells like you are talking out your ass.



I never said anything of the sort. Don't put words in my mouth.


Pogo


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> I never said anything of the sort. Don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> 
> Pogo


Yes you did. You said the only people Fedor beats are washed up cans. Your name says it all Pogo. You are a clown, not to be taken seriously. If you cant name someone who is better than Fedor just drop it, because you've lost.


----------



## urbanator (Oct 15, 2006)

*Out with the old, in with the new...*



dannov said:


> My opinion -- calling a guy like Mark Coleman washed up demonstrates a significant lack of knowledge. This man is a former Olympic wrestler, has incredible heart, and shows no signs of ring rust. The fact of the matter is that Coleman seems to be set on ground-and-pound, and I'm not sure how much he attempts to learn new technique. He obviously trains his balls off, but from watching his style in matches, it seems he is soley interested in punching to setup a takedown followed by pounding the guy into submission. I have faith that Coleman would still make a very significant impact in UFC's HW division.


Key word in your second sentence,.......former. There is no doubt in my mind that Coleman does train very hard. But unfortunately, it is not good enough. In his last match (and I described this in a previous post) Coleman looked like a beaten man, literally in his hands and knees, at the feet of the almighty unharmed Fedor. Look a Royce Gracie, he too was a lengend in his days, but the aura you had in the past doesn't amount to squat if you can't adjust to the present threats. 

I am sure Coleman can still make a significant impact in UFC's HW division, but as a TRUE CHAMPION, second place is not a goal. Especially ater reading that UFC doesn't pay too much.

This is not meant as a disrespect for Coleman, but let's face it at age 40+, time is running out and if the goal is to be champion and you know in your heart you can't achieve that goal.........RETIREMENT is soon to follow.

Although, Coleman mentioned he will be back, that is a common self-defense mechanism such that he will save face in a time of what he feels, distress.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Coleman looked absolutely horrible in the second Fedor fight. He looked like a one dimensional fighter. 

"Must go for takedown. He's hitting me in the face, I still have to take him down. It's not working....I'm getting hit in the face....DAMN!"


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> This is coming from some kid who is still in high school? I've been watching MMA since before you had hair on your balls.
> 
> Also, I was refering to Marciano as being handled, not Fedor.
> 
> ...


So I'ma kid who is still in hs?? This just waht you assumed or something? Well I've been outta highschool for almost someyears now but I dont see what that has to do with anything to begin with. Your childish comment about having hair on my balls shows signs of some punk kid thinking that is humorous. Besides you were still saying Fedor was overrated earlier on saying he hasnt fought anybody. That is like I said, moronic. Who is this all might best HW of all time in your mind then??? It for sure isnt any HW in the UFC, that would be a joke.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Yes you did. You said the only people Fedor beats are washed up cans. Your name says it all Pogo. You are a clown, not to be taken seriously. If you cant name someone who is better than Fedor just drop it, because you've lost.


EXACTLY!!! He says Fedor is overrated and hasnt fought anybody which was plain dumb to begin with. Then I've asked like 3 times now who he considers the all mighty greatest HW which he has dodged everytime now. Hmm could that be because Fedor is ranked the #1 HW in the world for a reason??... I think so!


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> I never said anything of the sort. Don't put words in my mouth.


Dumbass, you said it in this thread. I don't even have to use the fancy search engine feature to find it.

I have more hair on my balls than you.

Oh wai


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Squeetard said:


> Dumbass, you said it in this thread. I don't even have to use the fancy search engine feature to find it.
> 
> I have more hair on my balls than you.
> 
> Oh wai


leave


----------



## high_life (Oct 25, 2006)

*fedor overrated don't think so!*

you want to talk about overrated talk about the piece of trash that hold the ufc belt. Tim S could not hold cro cop jock or fedor's, i thinki mark colman could give him a run for his money. Mabey i would like him if did'nt wear that belt everywhere, with a t-shirt it is embarassing. Tim S is the most overrated fighter in the world. He is not even top five in pride and he is the ufc HW champ gross


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

according to pogos reasoning 
Mirko Cro-Cop is not a good fighter
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira is not a good figher
Kevin randleman not a good fighter
semmy schilt not a good fighter
ricardo arona not a good fighter
mark coleman not a good fighter
Fujita not a good fighter

i still would like to know who you throw at him to consider him a good fighter because there is no competition for him cant mean he isnt a good fighter what else can you ask from him hes won every fight hes had but one and that was because of a cut not a submission or KO and im a fan of MMA not just pride or ufc ... who would you put against him to consider him a good fighter


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

He didn't say they weren't good fighters.

DON'T PUT WORDS IN HIS MOUTH.

He said they were all cans, merely stepping stones chosen to make Fedor look better than he is.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

i think your confusing flashy with good.

flashy hes not ...no big high kicks or big crazy tko's(crocop/chuck/shogun/wandi)

good he is, i mean...until he loses you cant really say otherwise


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

Squeetard said:


> He didn't say they weren't good fighters.
> 
> DON'T PUT WORDS IN HIS MOUTH.
> 
> He said they were all cans, merely stepping stones chosen to make Fedor look better than he is.


well you make no sense then ...if you consider them stepping stones how do you consider them to be good fighters and if you consider them "stepping stones" who isnt one in a fight ??with your logic you consider anyone who loses a fight to be a stepping stone for the winner ...im sorry but i think you are putting up the dumbest excuses ive ever heard and still havent answered my question as to who he has to fight for him to prove that he is the best .. im guessing thats because you cant think of anyone and if you cant think of anyone that would mean that he is the best ... every fighter in mma knows it and if tim sylvia doesnt then throw him in with fedor and ask his opinion again after the fight..


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> So I'ma kid who is still in hs?? This just waht you assumed or something? Well I've been outta highschool for almost someyears now but I dont see what that has to do with anything to begin with. Your childish comment about having hair on my balls shows signs of some punk kid thinking that is humorous. Besides you were still saying Fedor was overrated earlier on saying he hasnt fought anybody. That is like I said, moronic. Who is this all might best HW of all time in your mind then??? It for sure isnt any HW in the UFC, that would be a joke.



Sorry, I confused you with a kid who posts here and was busting my chops on this topic a few weeks ago. No offense ment.


Pogo


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

And people please stop misquoting me.

Here is a quote from my previous post.


"The fact is that Fedor, while yes he has beaten SOME GOOD FIGHTERS, has been built up by beating old washed up UFC rejects, pro wrestlers, rookies or the usual Pride Japanese cans."


So stop throwing out a few names of guy's you consider good to disprove my point when in fact I conceded it in the begining.

Pogo


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*If people think Fedor is overrated, then who does he have to beat, to not be overrated? Name anybody.*


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *If people think Fedor is overrated, then who does he have to beat, to not be overrated? Name anybody.*


thats what ive been trying to get this whole time and there hasnt been one name yet


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

He has to beat sean sherk.... but he has to get to 155 first.


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

You Are a Clown said:


> well you make no sense then ...if you consider them stepping stones how do you consider them to be good fighters and if you consider them "stepping stones" who isnt one in a fight ??with your logic you consider anyone who loses a fight to be a stepping stone for the winner ...im sorry but i think you are putting up the dumbest excuses ive ever heard and still havent answered my question as to who he has to fight for him to prove that he is the best .. im guessing thats because you cant think of anyone and if you cant think of anyone that would mean that he is the best ... every fighter in mma knows it and if tim sylvia doesnt then throw him in with fedor and ask his opinion again after the fight..


You missed my point all right. I was using sarcasm.

I can see some Pride heavyweights moving to UFC as there is just no beating Fedor.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*yup*



Kameleon said:


> *If people think Fedor is overrated, then who does he have to beat, to not be overrated? Name anybody.*



agreed


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I think that the only UFC HW to even come close to giving Fedor a fight would be Arvloski (if he gets back to where he was). Not Sylvia, not Vera, not any of them.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Mabey Frank Mir prior to the motorcycle accident


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

Squeetard said:


> Crocop and Nog are cans? Try again. You should brush your teeth, smells like you are talking out your ass.


Guyz, I got a warning and a point taken away for this post.


Mods, if you are scoring like pride you should allow kicks to a downed opponent too


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Squeetard said:


> Guyz, I got a warning and a point taken away for this post.
> 
> 
> Mods, if you are scoring like pride you should allow kicks to a downed opponent too


there's a difference between dissing someone and being insulting.

Anyway like i read in another topic the only fighter with a slight change on beating fedor is Cro cop.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Lightfall said:
 

> there's a difference between dissing someone and being insulting.
> 
> Anyway like i read in another topic the only fighter with a slight change on beating fedor is Cro cop.


Yeah CroCop has the best shot at beating Fedor. He did already lose to him once but you never know. I still say Fedor would win though. At Fedors rate he's going to retire undefeated(with the exception of the ref stoppage due to a bad cut)


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Yeah CroCop has the best shot at beating Fedor. He did already lose to him once but you never know. I still say Fedor would win though. At Fedors rate he's going to retire undefeated(with the exception of the ref stoppage due to a bad cut)


Or he might take a dive to Anderson Silva.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Or he might take a dive to Anderson Silva.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


ha yeah right, wake up lol


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

fedor has dominated pride with only cro cop having the slightest chance of beating him and dont even joke about any ufc hw beating him look at thier champ tim sylvia hahahaha so given all this how is he overrated and people saying hes only beaten cans please tell me a HW he cant beat no how bout a FIGHTER he cant beat


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> ha yeah right, wake up lol


Lol I was kidding. I dont know if its physically possible for Fedor to even take a dive to Silva. I was just makin fun of matt1970.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Lol I was kidding. I dont know if its physically possible for Fedor to even take a dive to Silva. I was just makin fun of matt1970.


haha I know. I think there have been like only 2 ppl say Fedor was overrated but when asked who the greatest HW was and who would beat Fedor they shut up and we never got an answer. I think that pretty much says everythign right there.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

your friend is FlUCKING dumb and has no clue what he's speaking of... people like that seriously need to be removed from the gene-pool 

he has beaten everyone that came in his Path and Fought the toughest most badass fighters in the WORLD


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

x X CLoud X x said:


> your friend is FlUCKING dumb and has no clue what he's speaking of... people like that seriously need to be removed from the gene-pool
> 
> he has beaten everyone that came in his Path and Fought the toughest most badass fighters in the WORLD


haha who said it was my friend?? No friend of mine would be that stupid... was just a couple random posters.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> haha I know. I think there have been like only 2 ppl say Fedor was overrated but when asked who the greatest HW was and who would beat Fedor they shut up and we never got an answer. I think that pretty much says everythign right there.



Actually it says nothing. This thread is about him being overated so the question of who can beat him or who the greatest is is just a red hering. Lets say for arguements sake he is the best right now, he can still be considered overrated as they are two very different issues.

The question of who is the best leads no where as its all based on opinions and opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one. 

Since there is no universal method of determining the best we will never know. Just because Fedor beats the same Pride guy's over and over again doesn't mean HE IS THE BEST IN THE WORLD OR UNBEATABLE as often stated here.


Pogo


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Actually it says nothing. This thread is about him being overated so the question of who can beat him or who the greatest is is just a red hering. Lets say for arguements sake he is the best right now, he can still be considered overrated as they are two very different issues.
> 
> The question of who is the best leads no where as its all based on opinions and opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one.
> 
> ...


Ur dodging the question again! Fedor is currently the best HW and he has been the most dominate HW in MMA history. I dont see how this isnt a fact, the Pride HW division is superior to UFC's. If you think differently than you dont know MMA. So if Fedor has beaten the Pride HWs that were thrown his way then how is he not the greatest HW right now and how is he overrated??? I never once stated he is unbeatable. But as of right now Fedor is in fact undefeated unless you count a match being stopped due to a bad cut. Fedor later had a rematch or continuation if you will and beat him.


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

DAMMIT MAN, QUIT DODGING THE QUESTION!!!! Fedor has proven he ist he best and if not, what must he do to prove it? Stop trying to explain away a subject, just give us the reasoning behind your claims. People said Fedor would have to go to the ground to beat Cro Cop but he stood and outboxed him. People worried about Nog tapping him out on the ground but he bullied him like a child. Hunt will get put on his ass and tapped out and the only person with any chance left is Barnett (who I think personally has the best chance of beating him simply due to his fight style). He'll destroy Silvia standing or not and he ****ed up Semmy Schilt, K-1 WGP winner. Stop dodging the question and tell EVERYONE what Fedor must do to prove that he isn't overrated. I think he'll get beaten one day, everyone will, but Hughes' quote does NOT work in Fedor's case. He has fought EVERYONE good, even Sobral.


----------



## Yeti (Oct 21, 2006)

Pogo, you're being a silly shit
If someone beats some of the top HW's of the world, and is the undefeated title holder of the worlds toughest HW division. You call him what he is, the worlds best fighter.
The whole "Best Fighter" thing is in fact why they loan people those shiny belts you see....


----------



## gabester76 (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeti said:


> Pogo, you're being a silly shit
> If someone beats some of the top HW's of the world, and is the undefeated title holder of the worlds toughest HW division. You call him what he is, the worlds best fighter.
> The whole "Best Fighter" thing is in fact why they loan people those shiny belts you see....


Sure he is the best at the moment but everyone has their time to shine.


----------



## Yeti (Oct 21, 2006)

I completely agree, i'm not saying he's invincible, nor that he'll never lose, everybody loses eventually unless they retire or die.
I am saying though, that calling the man what he is....the top HW in the world.... is not overrating him.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

-The whole "Best Fighter" thing is in fact why they loan people those shiny belts you see....


Youd be right except for the simple fact that about a billion other organizations around the world also loan out those shiny belts. So I guess everyone of those guy's from every organization is THE VERY BEST IN THE WORLD.


Pogo


----------



## Yeti (Oct 21, 2006)

Read the part just above that killer


> undefeated title holder of the worlds toughest HW division


Anybody can buy a shiny belt, but it won't be the Pride HW belt


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Its a stupid subject anyway. Everybody knows fedor rules the heavyweights at this point and time. Nobody in the ufc in my opinion would even be a contest. In pride the only people with a chance are crocop, sergie Kharitonov. And kharitonov would be a longshot. Mark hunt would lose by submission. He is the dominant fighter in mma right now. But look-out I heard paul the polarbear varelans is gunning for him! Just kidding.:laugh:


----------



## gabester76 (Oct 16, 2006)

KILL THIS THREAD....:thumbsdown:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I just cant get over how dominanat Fedor is. If he gets by Cro Cop again we may never see someone else with a chance of beating him and he'll retire undefeated. Hopefully one day he's recognized as one of the greatest athletes of all time. Up there with Ali or Lewis even.


----------

